# Level a house built on stilts



## manshack_one (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone have links to articles or youtube videos that show how you level a house that was built on stilts? It's like a beach house I suppose only the house was built by a lake. Originally the bottom was open air and stairs brought you up to the second floor where the living area was and there's a one room master bed/bath on the third floor. House was set on a hill and has leaned downhill slightly over the past 40 yrs. At some point they walled in and poured a concrete foundation for the ground floor to give themselves a garage and guest room. I can find videos and articles about leveling a concrete foundation all day long but finding anything on how you straighten up a stilt home and keep it anchored in place is proving difficult.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And it should be hard to find.
And advice on any website will just be guesses.
Just going to have to bite the bullet and hire a real structural engineer to figure out what's happening. 
40 years ago tells me DIY piers, to shallow, not set on bed rock, highly likely not pressure treated expectable to below grade.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This one, a little rough but will give you an idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DobE6xC8F5o


This one is for fun..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxxD0LxZp4


----------

